# pilot clothes RAAF Morotai 1945



## chook (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm doing the Tamiya 1/32 Mk VIII Spit of Bobby Gibbes from Morotai Island in 1945 and am seeking colour (would be nice) photos of him or others in his unit at that time and place either in flight gear or not. Usually on 1/32 scale you spend ages doing cockpit for no one to be able to see it but this time I'm leaving pilot out with door open. I've found 1/32 scale Aussie infantry with sleeves rolled up and slouch hats and if I combine them with found 1/32 scale British soldiers wearing shorts I'll have something pretty close to period accurate but all the black and white photos I've found seem to have them in a light colour uniform. Historical accuracy is too important to get it wrong and this is my last shot before not even doing a pilot so I ask for any help available even description or colour codes that I can combine with the photos I already have would suffice.

Thanking you for your time and understanding


Sean


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll see what I can find in my library - might have some colour shots too. Basically, the RAAF and RAF were 'supposed' to wear tropical dress, but tended to wear what suited the job, what as comfortable - and available. 
The colour started out as a sort of 'sand' coloured gabardine, not unlike the colour used by the Boy Scouts up until the 1970s, and was basically the same as worn in the MTO. Of course, due to the climate, colours soon varied enormously !
EDIT: I've found a few colour shots, some of which are in the MTO, but the dress was very similar. Is your e-mail address still the same? If so, I'll send them that way, as there are probably copyright restrictions.


----------



## chook (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Terry. Yes mate same email address.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, I'll get them sent !


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2012)

Hi Chook. Here's some shots that hopefully help. Note the boots and gaiters, and camo!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 4, 2012)

If memory serves me right the slouch hat was also in the same khaki without the brim turned up at the side.






Also a couple of shots of Bobby Gibbes from the Australian War Memorial collection, first two while with 3 Sqn in Libya.











Captioned below: 






Gambut, Cyrenaica. C. 1942-10. After destroying a Messerchmitt Bf109, his Squadron's 200th enemy aircraft, Squadron Leader Robert Henry Maxwell (Bobby) Gibbes DFC, the Commanding Officer of No. 3 Squadron RAAF, right, celebrated the event. Here he is speaking into the microphone when he made a recording for the BBC. With him is Flight Lieutenant E. K. Kildey DFM (left), also of No. 3 Squadron RAAF.







Sorry but can't find anything from Morotai Island but the flying dress would be the same as in the western desert.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2012)

Good stuff Vic. I've sent some colour shots to Sean, but forgot to mention the darker-coloured clothing, shown in one of your pics.
This was in two forms - a one-piece cotton flying suit, and the shirt and trousers, both similar in pattern to the MTO items, but in the darker 'jungle' green material, not unlike current Army colours.


----------



## chook (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I'm also noticing that the tyres have tread on them in most photos I've seen whereas the kit one is smooth vinyl. Is the tread more period accurate? Back to the Barracuda website I think!


----------

